# Halloween Cakes & Cupcakes



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Though I would just start a thread for folks to post pics of cakes and cupcakes whether or not you made it yourself or just found it online. 

For starters... check out these awesome cakes from Pink Cake Box...








Many more can be found here: http://blog.pinkcakebox.com/search/Halloween


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Too Cute!










http://www.wilton.com/idea/Good-Housecreeping


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

I just bought a book called Twisted Cakes that has some fantastic cakes. I confess I bought it because of the candy bar with maggots cake and the Day of the Dead skull cake. http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Cakes-Deliciously-Designs-Occasion/dp/0062134043 is the link.


----------



## CakeLover (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking for weird cake recipes I found this page that lists all kinds of cakes with weird ingredients, including a Kitty Litter Cake!!







Not exactly as amazing and aesthetically pleasing as the Pink Cake Box cakes though, but might be fun for Halloween.


----------

